# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2013 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (1. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2013 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2013 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## BiJay (1. Januar 2014)

CoD: Ghosts Enttäuschung des Jahres? Es ist doch das gleiche wie jedes Jahr, hat da wer was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Batze (1. Januar 2014)

Da ich 2013 nicht wirklich Neues gespielt habe kann ich das auch nicht so richtig bewerten.

Aber die Enttäuschung des Jahres im allgemeinen war für mich die Abzocke des Jahres in FiFa 2014.
Das war/ist Hammer Dreist gewesen.


----------



## Nekator (1. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich braucht man da nur ein großes EA Logo hinhängen.. ist doch so gut wie alles Dreck, was die Typen bringen...

Und Rome 2 in die Liste zu bringen, ist doch etwas dämlich..


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2014)

Für mich definitiv der FM14. Hab ihn aber nicht gekauft. Von daher blieb der Ärger gebremst. Und natürlich die Einstellung der FM-Reihe kurz darauf. In gewisser Weise auch X-Rebirth, auf dessen Kauf ich nach den Infos daher ebenfalls verzichtet habe.

Ansonsten gabs an "echten" Enttäuschungen (sprich gekauften Spielen) nur Hell Ride to Retribution. Alle anderen Spiele kann ich entweder noch nicht beurteilen (Blacklist muß ich erst noch spielen) oder die Spiele erfüllten meine Erwartungen.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2014)

Für mich zwei Titel:

X-Rebirth: Hab ich mich ewig drauf gefreut, hätte es mir auch beinahe gekauft. Zum Glück hab ich's dann doch gelassen. Da warte ich dann lieber auf Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen.

Arma 3: Gutes Spiel, aber doch sehr enttäuschend in einigen Punkten. Vor allem von der Fahr- und Flugphysik hab ich mir einiges erhofft, da im Vorfeld auch angedeutet wurde, dass man die Take on Helicopters Physik integrieren würde ... was nicht passiert ist. Im guten Glauben, da würde kommen, hab ich mir dann auch die Alpha gekauft und auf jede neue Patch-Ankündigung gewartet ... und es kam nichts. Ich meine: Man hätte doch zumindest die Physik als Option für Modder integrieren können, oder? Immerhin nutzt Take on Helicopters die Arma-Engine (in einer älteren Version) und das Spiel war damals sogar kompatibel mit Arma 2. Positiv: Es kam, im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern, relativ bugfrei auf den Markt (Early Access sei dank).

Sim City, Alien Colonial Marines, Battlefield 4, Dead Space 3 ... da kann ich nur sagen: Die haben meine Erwartungen erfüllt, gemessen an dem, was ich von den Spielen gehört und gesehen habe. Ein Lob ist das allerdings nicht.

Wie Bioshock Infinite in diese Liste gekommen ist, kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen? Das Spiel hat doch im Grunde nicht viel falsch gemacht, oder? Tolle Atmosphäre, nettes (wenn auch relativ lineares) Leveldesign, Toller Art-Style, nette Story, genügend Umfang ... die Kampfmechanik war zwar relativ simpel, hat mich teilweise aber auf positive Art an alte id-Titel erinnert mit den schnellen Kämpfen auf verschiedenen Ebenen. Mir hat's gut gefallen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2014)

Naja der DLC zu Infinite soll ja strunzkurz gewesen sein. Von daher vielleicht... Aber der SP in COD ist ja auch nicht viel länger.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wie Bioshock Infinite in diese Liste gekommen ist, kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen? Das Spiel hat doch im Grunde nicht viel falsch gemacht, oder?


 
Lord Crash-Post incoming


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2014)

Vom Gameplay war Infinite wirklich nicht schlecht. Auch ohne Big Daddys. Allerdings waren die Level ziemlich clever kaschierte Schlauchlevel. Die Vorgänger waren aber auch nicht gerade Open World.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Lord Crash-Post incoming


 
Ah, stimmt, da war ja was


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

naja, wenn man bei Bioshock nur den Shooterpart nimmt, also der war schon nicht so extrem Prickelnd und wenn man dann zu den depperten gehört die nur die Wertung anschauen ...
Vorallem wo Robert auch noch sagt: Ignoriert die Wertung am Ende, das Gameplay ist nicht so dolle

Und dann sind da noch die 15 Fake-Accounts vom Lord *knuff*


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

15 Fakeaccounts? Ich bitte dich, du beleidigst meine Hingabe. Ein Troll meines Kalibers hat Minimum 30 Fakeaccounts..... 


Imo hat sich jeder Titel auf dieser Liste seinen Platz darauf reichlich verdient - mit Ausnahme der Nr.1. Wer von CoD enttäuscht ist, der muss schon die letzten 10 Jahre unter einem Stein gelebt haben, weil man genau das bekommen hat, was man erwarten konnte. Viele verwechseln scheinbar ein "enttäuschendes Spiel" mit einem "schlechten Spiel", was sogar eher selten ein- und dasselbe Spiel betrifft. Meistens sind enttäuschende Spiele gerade die Spiele, die man eigentlich recht gerne zocken will/würde. Es sind die Spiele, bei denen man beim Spielen häufig oder ständig denkt, was darauf nur hätte werden können, wenn man es "richtig" gemacht hätte. Enttäuschende Spiele sind die, die zwar viel Potenzial haben, das aber nicht nutzen. Imo macht das enttäuschende Spiele sogar noch weitaus schlechter als richtig schlechte Spiele, da ich mir letztere sowieso nicht kaufen würde und es da mehr um eine "akademische Diskussion" geht. Enttäuschende Spiele sind die, die ich mir kaufe und die mich beim Spielen ärgern.... 


*Fifa 2014*: Aufguss der Vorjahresversion, vor allem auf dem PC, praktisch Stillstand zum Vollpreis
*Bioshock Infinite*: versagt als Shooter und als Storyspiel mitsamt einer leblosen, nicht nachvollziebaren Spielwelt
*Aliens Colonial Marines*: langweilig und altbacken
*Dead Space 3*: eine Enttäuschung für alle, die sich ein Horrorspiel erhofft haben
*Fußball Manager 2014*: siehe Fifa, nur noch stärker ausgeprägt...
*TW Rome 2*: viele Bugs zu Release und miese Performance, schlechte KI, mieses Politiksystem
*X Rebirth*: Bugs, Bugs, Bugs
*Battlefield 4*: vor allem auf dem PC teilweise kaum spielbar, noch stärkere Abkehr von älteren BF-Spielen
*Sim City*: Internetzwang, überlastete Server zu Release samt verschwundenen Savegames, Simulation mangelhaft


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Januar 2014)

Meine persönliche Enttäuschung im Jahr 2013 war Demonicon.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

Wobei, so neben so Sachen wie Sim City Online, mit den Karten für ein Dorf,

Ich glaube die größte Enttäuschung waren dieses Jahr eigentlich die SD-Remakes und das es echt verwirrte gibt, die das auch noch gut finden! Sicher sind Baldurs Gate und Age of Empires gute Spiele, aber die Verdienen den Namen HD und Enhanced nicht und man bekommt die Teile auch so ohne HD für weniger Geld und da Lob und einen Aufpreis für kaum Arbeit zu verlangen ist nicht. Noch Schlimmer war ja nur DSA Nordlandtrilogie und das irgendwelche Nasen die das Wertungssystem nicht wirklich verstanden haben, wie viele Patches hat das eigentlich? Kann man das eigentlich in Zwischen als Stabile Alpha bezeichnen?


----------



## Exar-K (1. Januar 2014)

Von der Liste hat mich eigentlich nur Dead Space 3 enttäuscht.
Allerdings habe ich von den restlichen Titeln kaum noch welche gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie lustig, wie wenig zwischen großen Blockbustern wie BI oder DS3 liegt. 
Ich kann über DS3 nichts Schlechtes sagen. Gewohnt gutes Gameplay, ordentlicher Umfang, viel Abwechslung hinsichtlich der Areale... Dass CoD wieder mal auf dem *hust* Siegertreppchen landet, war ja abzusehen.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass CoD wieder mal auf dem *hust* Siegertreppchen landet, war ja abzusehen.


 
Aber nur deshalb, weil Leute die Abstimmung nicht verstehen oder trollen wollen...


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie lustig, wie wenig zwischen großen Blockbustern wie BI oder DS3 liegt.
> Ich kann über DS3 nichts Schlechtes sagen. Gewohnt gutes Gameplay, ordentlicher Umfang, viel Abwechslung hinsichtlich der Areale... Dass CoD wieder mal auf dem *hust* Siegertreppchen landet, war ja abzusehen.


 
wobei man aber zu CoD und DS3 sagen muss:
Wie kann man davon enttäuscht sein, außer man lebt unter einem Stein und hat die Vorgänger ignoriert, weil das war doch abzusehen
Wobei man bei Dead Space sagen muss, ich denke das viele nach dem E3 Lost Planet Trailer unter einen Stein gezogen sind, weil die danach sich garnicht mehr über den Titel informieren wollten, wobei es aber auch echt nix neues ist, das man dem Redneck irgendwelchen Ballerbullshit vorsetzt


----------



## Kratos333 (1. Januar 2014)

Mit grossen abstand: Rome 2
Das gehört defintiv auf Platz1. Wer auch nur ansatzweise  den Titel bei release gespielt hat der wird mir da recht geben. Völlig verbuggt, Technisch unterste Schublade, Gameplay technisch völlig zerstört weil alle wichtigen Features die pflicht sind entweder falsch umgesetzt wurden oder erst gar nicht im Spiel drin sind.

Selbst heute nach dem Xten patch würde ich dem Titel keine 50% Spielspass geben


----------



## Gast20180705 (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [*]*Battlefield 4*: vor allem auf dem PC teilweise kaum spielbar, noch stärkere Abkehr von älteren BF-Spielen
> [/LIST]



Kapier ich nicht, für mich ist BF4 die stärkste Zuwendung zu BF2 seit BF2142. Der größte Unterschied der für mich verbleibt, ist das automatische Aufmunitionieren der Fahrzeuge. Alle anderen Sachen wie Lebensregeneration, 3D-Spotting und Squadleaderspawn kann man schön im Server konfigurieren.
Das einzige was bleibt sind die Spieler, aber das war zu Beginn von BF2 (juhu gebt fast jeder Klasse 3 Handgranaten) auch nicht anders, und BC2 und BF3. Es müssen erstmal nur die ganzen Idioten weg, die nicht gewollt sind Teamplay zu betreiben und das Spiel nicht so spielen, wie es vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> CoD: Ghosts Enttäuschung des Jahres? Es ist doch das gleiche wie jedes Jahr, hat da wer was anderes erwartet?


 
Vielleicht liegt das an der PC Portierung, die ja große Probleme haben soll bzw. zumindest am Anfang hatte.


----------



## Kwengie (1. Januar 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht, für mich ist BF4 die stärkste Zuwendung zu BF2 seit BF2142. Der größte Unterschied der für mich verbleibt, ist das automatische Aufmunitionieren der Fahrzeuge. Alle anderen Sachen wie Lebensregeneration, 3D-Spotting und Squadleaderspawn kann man schön im Server konfigurieren.
> Das einzige was bleibt sind die Spieler, aber das war zu Beginn von BF2 (juhu gebt fast jeder Klasse 3 Handgranaten) auch nicht anders, und BC2 und BF3. Es müssen erstmal nur die ganzen Idioten weg, die nicht gewollt sind Teamplay zu betreiben und das Spiel nicht so spielen, wie es vorgesehen ist.



die größte Zuwendung zu Battlefield 2?
Mit nichten kann ich sagen, denn diesen Shooter habe ich notgedrungen knappe sechs Jahre gespielt und Du tust Battlefield 2 unrecht, wenn Du diesen Shooter quasi mit Battlefield 4 in Verbindung bringst.
... nur noch kleine Karten für 64 Spieler, Selbstheilung, automatische Aufmunitionierung, kein großzügig angelegtes Flaggensystem (64 Spieler) mehr und mitdem Seli kann man tausendmal gegen etwas crashen und nichts passiert, doch:
superschnelle Reparatur. Wegfall der markanten Battlefield-Theme, statt dessen nervige Techno-Töne.

und die Spieler waren schon seit Battlefield 1942 so, das ist auf Public nichts Neues mehr.



aber was mir auffällt, daß die Wertung von PCG nicht stimmen kann, denn einerseits sollen Bioshock Infinitive sowie Battlefield 4  erfolgreiche Spiele sein und nun liest man hier,  daß besagte Spiele enttäuschend waren.
Was denn nun?


----------



## Gast20180705 (1. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> die größte Zuwendung zu Battlefield 2?
> Mit nichten kann ich sagen, denn diesen Shooter habe ich notgedrungen knappe sechs Jahre gespielt und Du tust Battlefield 2 unrecht, wenn Du diesen Shooter quasi mit Battlefield 4 in Verbindung bringst.
> ... nur noch kleine Karten für 64 Spieler, Selbstheilung, automatische Aufmunitionierung, kein großzügig angelegtes Flaggensystem (64 Spieler) mehr und mitdem Seli kann man tausendmal gegen etwas crashen und nichts passiert, doch:
> superschnelle Reparatur. Wegfall der markanten Battlefield-Theme, statt dessen nervige Techno-Töne.



ich spiel BF2 seit 2005, hab mit dem Editor das gesamte Spiel auseinander genommen und wieder zusammengesetzt, Karten erstellt und spiele immernoch wöchentlich auf Lan mit Kumpels zusammenen mit 80 Bots. Ich denk ich hab genug objektive Grundlage, beide was Balancing, Strukturierung und Kartenbau belangt zu vergleichen.
Man nehme BF1942 und BF2 nur das Fogging und das unendliche Sprinten (könnte man sich drüber streiten, habs deshalb mal in BF2 getestet und macht keinen großen Unterschied) und schon sind Karten genauso "klein". Zavod 311 z.B. ist genauso breit wie Strike at Karkend 16p, allerdings sind nochmals ca. 400m angehängt, was das MEK-Ufer in 32p und 64p aufwiegt.

BF3 und BC2 sind da ganz andere Baustellen. Vor allem bei BF3 tut schon das Kartendesign weh, da man jeder Vanilla-Karte anmerkt, das sie zuerst für Rush geplant waren und man Angriff/Verteidigungspositionen, Deckung und Flaggengebiete unverändert für Conquest (was Baserape fördert) übernommen hat. Dazu kamen noch die massiven Clusterzonen und leere Zonen (teils 75% der Kartenfläche). Mit den DLC Karten haben sies dann massiv rausgerissen, wobeis dann auch wieder Blödsinn wie Armored Shield, Epicenter und OP Riverside gab.

Aber so was den meisten zu erklären ist eh wie gegen Windmühlen kämpfen.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> aber was mir auffällt, daß die Wertung von PCG nicht stimmen kann, denn einerseits sollen Bioshock Infinitive sowie Battlefield 4  erfolgreiche Spiele sein und nun liest man hier,  daß besagte Spiele enttäuschend waren.
> Was denn nun?


 
Ähm, das hier ist die Auswertung der Usermeinungen, nicht die Meinung der Redaktion.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Mit grossen abstand: Rome 2
> Das gehört defintiv auf Platz1. Wer auch nur ansatzweise  den Titel bei release gespielt hat der wird mir da recht geben. Völlig verbuggt, Technisch unterste Schublade, Gameplay technisch völlig zerstört weil alle wichtigen Features die pflicht sind entweder falsch umgesetzt wurden oder erst gar nicht im Spiel drin sind.
> 
> Selbst heute nach dem Xten patch würde ich dem Titel keine 50% Spielspass geben


 
Ich habe das Spiel zu Release gespielt und ja, es war unfertig. Aber deswegen gebe ich dir nicht automatisch recht.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, das hier ist die Auswertung der Usermeinungen, nicht die Meinung der Redaktion.


 
ich glaube diesen Punkt werden manche nie verstehen, ähnlich wie man die Buchstabenansammlung vor der Wertung lesen sollte um zu verstehen wie man da hin kommt
Oder das auch ein Super Spiel enttäuschen kann, weil es ein paar Leuten nicht gefällt, gibt ja auch viele die Pferdefleisch nicht mögen


----------



## Faboan (1. Januar 2014)

bei rome 2 hat man doch das bekommen was man erwartet hat.sooo verbugt war es bei release doch auch nicht,klar hat man an der truppenrekrutierung geschraubt aber mir fehlt im fvergleich zu rome 1 eigentlich nichts.(die modcommunity richtet alles weitere)

brokenfield4 gehört weiter nach oben!DAS nennt man verbugt!lachhaft was man einem heute als competitive multiplayer shooter verkaufen will.der singleplayer war von der story her auch mehr als halbherzig,da konnte BF3 definitiv mehr.das ende - unter aller kanone.

DayZ SA gehört mit in die liste! early joghurt oder nicht.spielt keine rolle wenn man auf ne beta ein weiteres jahr warten soll und die weitere entwicklung in den sternen steht und man mit gut 2 jahren bis zum fullrelease rechnen kann.

fifa gehört auch höher auf die liste in anbetracht dessen, dass sie immernoch nicht alle lizenzen der top 20 nationalmannschaften haben, uns stattdessen mit 3te welt ligen plagen.

call of duty kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, hat mir im singleplayer gut gefallen,gescriptete action vom feinsten,genau das was ich von CoD will!
den multiplayer hab ich 10 min angepackt,kommt über nen 0815 FPS halt nicht raus - enttäuscht aber eben auch nicht weil mans von CoD schon nicht anders kennt.


----------



## Shadax84 (1. Januar 2014)

Bioshock Infinite?
Wer bitte hat das gewählt?!?!?!
Den Rest versteh ich ja aber das...... -.-


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Shadax84 schrieb:


> Bioshock Infinite?
> Wer bitte hat das gewählt?!?!?!
> Den Rest versteh ich ja aber das...... -.-



Ich hatte es gewählt, wenn ich gewählt hätte....

Der Grund steht weiter oben: Infinite ist ein überschätztes Machwerk, das als Shooter mittelmäßig und fehlplatziert ist, als Storyspiel dank schlechten Charakteren und Logikfehlern nicht funktioniert und dessen Lebenswelt steril und kaum nachvollziehbar ist. Kurz: pseudo-intellektueller Quatsch, der auf Teufel komm raus auf Mainstream getrimmt ist. Prima.....

Aber scheinbar reichen ein nettes Art Design und ein guter Soundtrack heute schon für GOTY Awards....


----------



## Rollora (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte es gewählt, wenn ich gewählt hätte....
> 
> Der Grund steht weiter oben: Infinite ist ein überschätztes Machwerk, das als Shooter mittelmäßig und fehlplatziert ist, als Storyspiel dank schlechten Charakteren und Logikfehlern nicht funktioniert und dessen Lebenswelt steril und kaum nachvollziehbar ist. Kurz: pseudo-intellektueller Quatsch, der auf Teufel komm raus auf Mainstream getrimmt ist. Prima.....
> 
> Aber scheinbar reichen ein nettes Art Design und ein guter Soundtrack heute schon für GOTY Awards....


Danke, so ein ehrliches Review hätte ich gebraucht bevor ich Geld für dieses Spiel ausgegeben hab 
Heutige Reviews bei AAA Spielen konzentrieren sich viel zu sehr darauf, das gute am Spiel zu sehen, statt ehrlich zu sagen, dass es trotz all der Bemühungen nur mittelmaß ist.
Crysis1-3, Bioshock 1-3 usw...


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Heutige Reviews bei AAA Spielen konzentrieren sich viel zu sehr darauf, das gute am Spiel zu sehen, statt ehrlich zu sagen, dass es trotz all der Bemühungen nur mittelmaß ist.


 
danke das eher mal wieder beweißen musst, dass die meisten die zwar rumosern über die Tests, diese* nichtmal* lesen!
Oder wie erklärt man es sich sonst den Widerspruch dazu das schon am Anfang vom Test drin stand dass das Gameplay eher mau ist?
Das ist der gleiche Mist wie die die über das Fernsehen meckern, aber keine Ahnung haben was so läuft


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab zwar nicht alle dieser Titel gespielt, muss jedoch sagen dass sich meine Enttäuschung bei denen, die ich gespielt hab, einigermaßen in Grenzen hält...
*Battlefield 4* : teils tolle Zerstörungsorgien, geniale Grafik, gute Verbesserungen (z.B. Rest-Munition im Magazin verschwindet nach dem Wechsel)

*Dead Space 3* : absolut bescheuerter Anfang, der nix in einem Horrorspiel zu suchen hat, vorhersehbares Ende, viel zu viel Action, aber unglaublich beeindruckende Weltraumsequenz mit stimmungsvoller Musik alá "Alien" , Isaac Clarke hat einen neuen Synchronsprecher



LordCrash schrieb:


> *Fifa 2014*: Aufguss der Vorjahresversion, vor allem auf dem PC, praktisch Stillstand zum Vollpreis


 
Ich fand eher dass *FIFA 14* eine konsequente Verbesserung im Vergleich zum Vorgänger war...
+ mehr Lizenzen
+ schickes Menü
+ Bälle verspringen nicht so extrem oft wie im 13er
+ grafische Detailverbesserungen...
-...aber keine Ignite-Engine

Also für mich weniger Aufguss, als eher gelungene Fortsetzung, aber man sollte das Spiel dennoch nicht zum Vollpreis kauft,wenn man den Vorgänger besitzt, dafür sind die Veränderungen dann doch zu marginal...


----------



## Kwengie (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 15 Fakeaccounts? Ich bitte dich, du beleidigst meine Hingabe. Ein Troll meines Kalibers hat Minimum 30 Fakeaccounts.....
> 
> 
> Imo hat sich jeder Titel auf dieser Liste seinen Platz darauf reichlich verdient - mit Ausnahme der Nr.1. Wer von CoD enttäuscht ist, der muss schon die letzten 10 Jahre unter einem Stein gelebt haben, weil man genau das bekommen hat, was man erwarten konnte. Viele verwechseln scheinbar ein "enttäuschendes Spiel" mit einem "schlechten Spiel", was sogar eher selten ein- und dasselbe Spiel betrifft. Meistens sind enttäuschende Spiele gerade die Spiele, die man eigentlich recht gerne zocken will/würde. Es sind die Spiele, bei denen man beim Spielen häufig oder ständig denkt, was darauf nur hätte werden können, wenn man es "richtig" gemacht hätte. Enttäuschende Spiele sind die, die zwar viel Potenzial haben, das aber nicht nutzen. Imo macht das enttäuschende Spiele sogar noch weitaus schlechter als richtig schlechte Spiele, da ich mir letztere sowieso nicht kaufen würde und es da mehr um eine "akademische Diskussion" geht. Enttäuschende Spiele sind die, die ich mir kaufe und die mich beim Spielen ärgern....
> ...


 
@Lord:
Du schaffst es immer wieder, meine Lachmuskeln zu strapazieren... 
Vor allem über den zweiten Satz mußte ich herzhaft schmunzeln.
Aber wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.


@Raven:
schon durch den merkwürdigen Basenschutz, aus denen die Sniper mit Juhu (Operation Firestorm) raussnipern, sind die Maps künstlich nochmals verkleinert worden. "Strike at Karkand" habe ich zu Battlefield 2-Zeiten sehr gerne gespielt, weil diese Map tausend Möglichkeiten bot und ich mich sehr gerne überm Wasser zur einnehmbaren MEC-Basis auf den Weg machte, wenn die anderen sich mit Granaten die Köppe einzuschlagen versuchten.
Kubra Dam habe ich auch sehr gerne gespielt und es war eine mittelgroße Map, genug Platz für alle. Sogar die Flieger hatten ihre Freude gehabt.

Die Zavoid-Map ist doch nur eine Schlauchmap; anderes bringt doch Dice seit BFC2 nicht mehr fertig.
Die "großen" Maps der DLCs finde ich eine Frechheit, nochmals Kohle zu verlangen und dem Hauptspiel nur kleine Conquest-Maps für 64 Spieler beizupacken, außer der, wo die Eisenbahn eigenständig fährt.


----------



## UthaSnake (2. Januar 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Danke, so ein ehrliches Review hätte ich gebraucht bevor ich Geld für dieses Spiel ausgegeben hab
> Heutige Reviews bei AAA Spielen konzentrieren sich viel zu sehr darauf, das gute am Spiel zu sehen, statt ehrlich zu sagen, dass es trotz all der Bemühungen nur mittelmaß ist.
> Crysis1-3, Bioshock 1-3 usw...


 
Das sagen sie alle! 
Aber was ist denn ein gutes(!) AAA Game - und warum?

Bioshock Infinite war (m.M.n) ein tolles Storyerlebnis mit mittelmäßigen (wie in einfach jedem anderen Shooter auch!) Shootereinlagen!
Schlechte Charaktere? Wieso sind die schlecht? Schleche Charaktere sind für mich belangslose, blasse Geischter deren (Hintergrund)Story mich nicht interessiert! Ich persönlich finde nicht das die Charaktere in Bioshock uninteressant waren!
Logikfehler?! Ach Gottchen... es ist eine Story über Paralelluniversen/Zeitreisen... NATÜRLICH sind da Logikfehler drin! Wer erwartet denn bitte ernthaft das eine Story mit Paralelluniversen und Zeitreisen LÜCKENLOS logisch ist...???  >.<
Die Welt ist steril? Ja okay.. die Mimiken der NPCs und die Interaktionsweise mit ihnen waren wirklich altbacken, das hätte wirklich besser sein können! Aber trotzdessen empfand ich diese Welt als dennoch nachvollziehbar!  Ich meine.. ich laufe in einer Stadt rum die über den Wolken schwebt(!!!) - da muss man sich dann auch irgendwo ein bisschen auf diese Stadt einlassen... auch wenn der HotDog verkäufer nicht eine Mine verzieht wenn ich ihm seine Ware klau!

Also Geschmäcker sind ja wirklich verschieden, aber wenn ich schon sehe welcher Titel als ENTSCHÄUSCHENSTER Kandidat auf Platz 1 gelandet ist... dann frage ich mich ob die Wähler diese Liste überhaupt verstanden haben 

Mein Flop dieses Jahr war:
Dead Space 3!   Ist ja schön das wenn man alles (langweilige!) optionale absoviert, mehrere Stunden an dem Game sitzt... aber die Story wirkte einfach in die Länge gezogen mit ihren ewigen "Das und das funktioniert nicht! Lauf mal 8 Levelabschnitte zurück und hol das Teil!"  Jump Scares... gab es welche? Wenn ich an DS3 denke, erinnere ich mich nur an MASSENHAFT Gegner zurück.... an ein beknacktes Crafting-Waffen-System...an immergleiche, langeweilige optionale Missionen, an wirklich bescheuerte Dialoge "Isaac ich hasse dich!" 2 Minuten später nachdem Isaac eine Wand hochgeklettert ist "Okay Isaac, ich verstehe dich doch!"    .... halts maul!



Und auch einen ungespielten Flop gibt es für mich dieses Jahr!
Sim City 
Die Tests, die dutzenden Let's Plays, die Erfahrungsberichte so manches sich-in-den-Arsch-beißenden Fans, haben mich von dem Titel weggetrieben.... wenn überhaupt... mal für n € ... wenn überhaupt mal! Gibt immerhin noch Cities XL


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Januar 2014)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle!
> Aber was ist denn ein gutes(!) AAA Game - und warum?
> 
> Bioshock Infinite war (m.M.n) ein tolles Storyerlebnis mit mittelmäßigen (wie in einfach jedem anderen Shooter auch!) Shootereinlagen!
> ...



Dies bezüglich brauchst du mit LordCrash gar nicht erst diskutieren. Er mag BS Infinite nicht. Das wird sich auch nie ändern. Du hättest mehr Erfolg, wenn du mit deiner Wand darüber diskutieren würdest.  

Ich selbst mochte BS Infinite gerade wegen den Charakteren Elizabeth und Booker. Auch die Story fand ich sehr interessant, auch wenn sie erst gegen Ende erst richtig an Fahrt aufnahm. Die Beziehung zwischen Elizabeth und dem Songbird fand ich gut umgesetzt und Columbia war auch eine sehr schöne Stadt. Der eine mag es, der andere eben nicht.


----------



## Kratos333 (2. Januar 2014)

Faboan schrieb:


> bei rome 2 hat man doch das bekommen was man erwartet hat.sooo verbugt war es bei release doch auch nicht,klar hat man an der truppenrekrutierung geschraubt aber mir fehlt im fvergleich zu rome 1 eigentlich nichts.(die modcommunity richtet alles weitere)


 
Ein Spiel das Mods benötigt um gut zu sein ist kein gutes Spiel. Auch Empire war bei release wesentlich besser und Shogun2 da brauchst nichtmal mods. Der Darthmod bei Shogun 2 ist 80mb gross

Man hat nicht nur die Truppenrekrutierung versaut. Es gibt kein Family Tree. Das Politik System ist müll. Das Statssystem der Generäle ist dreck. Das Spion system ist ebenso müll. Die KI ist selbst heute noch broken (die Belagerungen... muah). Der Multiplayer ist nichtmal erwähnenswert im vergleich zu Shogun 2 Avatarmodus. Allgemein der ganze Kampf am Boden ist ebenso meilenweit schlechter als in Empire bis Shogun2. Der Schiffskampf (der mir noch nie richtig gefallen hat in der TW reihe) wurde total an die Wand gefahren.

Auch technisch ist das Spiel weiterhin eine Katastrophe. Grakas werden nicht voll ausgelastet. Das Spiel ist total grottig optimiert

Und zu guter Letzt: CA haut lieber DLCs raus anstatt erstmal auf die wünsche der Community einzugehen und die basis zu verbessern. Die Community sagt selbst das R2 das schlechteste TW ist das je erschienen ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Januar 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ein Spiel das Mods benötigt um gut zu sein ist kein gutes Spiel.


 Ich bin zwar eher selten deiner Meinung, aber dieses Mal hast du Recht.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dies bezüglich brauchst du mit LordCrash gar nicht erst diskutieren. Er mag BS Infinite nicht. Das wird sich auch nie ändern. Du hättest mehr Erfolg, wenn du mit deiner Wand darüber diskutieren würdest.


Ich empfehle aber eine möglichst glatte Wand, am besten sogar einen Spiegel. Ich habe das schon selbst ausgiebig persönlich getestet, könnt mir also vertrauen hier. Dann kann ich mir beim Reden zuhören und der Widerhall meiner Worte schmeichelt meine Ohren. Ich mag es nicht nur gern, wenn mir keiner widerspricht, sondern lasse mich gern auch noch von mir selbst bestätigen....

Wenn man gegen eine verputzte oder tapezierte Wand redet, hat man zwar keine Widerworte, aber es fehlt irgendwie diese befriedigende Selbstbestätigung.... 


Ne, mal Butter bei die Fische. Booker war ein kaltblütiger, strunzdummer Mörder und Elizabeth die unrealistische Disney-Prinzession, die sie sein sollte, bis sie es plötzlich nicht mehr so war. Das drumherum war eine "Ich verwurste die US-Geschichte in ein Spiel, auch wenn ich nicht genau, warum und wie" Story, die sich selbst viel zu ernst nahm, ohne ernst zu sein. Die Welt war nur schnöde Illusion, nicht mehr als nette Requisite, ohne tieferen Sinn oder nachvollziehbare Bevölkerung. Ein Stadt über den Wolken sieht nett aus, aber es könnte genausogut eine Stadt auf der Erde sein. Es würde keinen Unterschied machen. Genau genommen macht diese Wolkenstadt nämlich einfach so überhaupt keinen Sinn....Und gerade wenn ich eine Story über so "intellektuelle" Dinge wie Multiversen und Zeitreisen mache, sollte sie IN SICH stimmig sein, was BS Infinite nachgewiesenermaßen nicht ist. Das macht es zu pseudointellektuellem Unsinn, sry. Wenn man daraus ein Adventure gemacht hätte, hätte ich das vielleicht noch akzeptieren können. Aber als Shooter funktioniert BS Infinite nun mal gar nicht, auf keiner Ebene. Es sei denn, man schaltet seinen Verstand beim Zocken vollständig (!) aus...

Das ganze Spiel schreit einem geradezu entgegen: "Ich wollte, aber ich konnte nicht! Aber kauf mich trotzdem, ich sehe nett aus und klinge gut!"  

BS Infinite versagt so sehr, weil es ernst genommen werden will. Ein 0815 Spaßshooter hat diesen "Anspruch" nicht. Da geht es nur darum, schnellen Spaß zu haben. Infinite will eine komplexe Story erzählen, will den Spieler emotional und intellektuell mitnehmen. Aber dafür ist es einfach nicht gut genug. Das ist das ganz grundlegende Problem des Spiels. Es funktioniert weder als Spaßshooter noch als Storyspiel. Diese "Verwirrung" und das Nachdenken über die Story, die so in den Magazinen/Reviews angepriesen wurden, hängen fast nur damit zusammen, dass die Story einfach keinen Sinn macht bzw. unlogisch ist und das auch auf einem sehr grundlegenden Level. BS Infinite ist ein tragisches Beispiel für gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt. Nur haben das wenige Tester und Spieler erkannt bzw. enttarnt. Manche scheinen eine Story, die zum Nachdenken anregt, generell mit einer anspruchsvollen Story zu verwechseln. Das ist aber nicht immer der Fall und leider auch nicht in Infinite.....


----------



## LordCrash (2. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar eher selten deiner Meinung, aber dieses Mal hast du Recht.


 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum aus Skyrim nie ein richtig gutes Spiel werden wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Januar 2014)

Ich fand BS Infinite gut, eben weil ich es gar nicht so richtig ernst genommen habe. "Disney-Grafik", gepaart mit US-Patriotismus, Kapitalismus, religiöser Fanatismus, Rassismus und jede Menge Gewalt. Das Spiel war an allen Ecken und Kanten unrealistisch, auch völlig korrekt. Aber ich hab mich einfach nur auf eine Ebene begeben, auf der ich das Spiel schon aufgrund der Comic-Grafik einfach nicht ernst nehmen wollte. Ich habe darin eher soetwas wie einen Disney-Film für Erwachsene gesehen. Und deswegen wurde ich gut unterhalten, auch ohne meinen Verstand komplett auszuschalten. Ich finde auch Disneyfiguren herzlich und unterhaltsam, auch wenn diese alles andere als realistisch oder sind.  

Allerdings würde ich BS Infinite nicht nochmal spielen. Dafür fehlt der Mehrwert des Spiels. Die Story selbst hatte jede Menge Potential gelassen, um den Wiederspielbarkeitswert in die Höhe zu treiben, was aber nicht genutzt wurde. Und ja, auch mir hat der Shooterpart in diesem Spiel nicht sonderlich gefallen. Die Mechanik an sich funktioniert gut und macht Laune. Aber dieser Aspekt nahm dem Spiel nochmals die Glaubwürdigkeit. Ganz ähnlich wie in Tomb Raider (2013), in dem viel zu viel geballert wurde.


----------



## BiJay (2. Januar 2014)

Bioshock: Infinite ist ein fiktives Werk mit überspitzen Charakteren, vielen Anspielungen und technisch unmöglichen Dingen. Und das ist völlig gut so. Keine Ahnung, wo man herausliest, dass sich das Spiel ernst nimmt. Die Story ist in dieser fiktiven Welt nachvollziehbar und die Atmosphäre stimmig. Es ist klar ein Storyspiel, da die Shooterelemente eben nicht glänzen. Wenn man selbst versucht das Spiel zu ernst zu nehmen, macht man sich das Spielerlebnis kaputt.

Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich jetzt auch an keine Logikfehler erinnern. Obwohl einiges sehr unklar erscheinen kann, wird vieles in den sammelbaren Audiotapes (oder wie auch immer die nochmal hießen) erklärt.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich fand BS Infinite gut, eben weil ich es gar nicht so richtig ernst genommen habe. "Disney-Grafik", gepaart mit US-Patriotismus, Kapitalismus, religiöser Fanatismus, Rassismus und jede Menge Gewalt. Das Spiel war an allen Ecken und Kanten unrealistisch, auch völlig korrekt. Aber ich hab mich einfach nur auf eine Ebene begeben, auf der ich das Spiel schon aufgrund der Comic-Grafik einfach nicht ernst nehmen wollte. Ich habe darin eher soetwas wie einen Disney-Film für Erwachsene gesehen. Und deswegen wurde ich gut unterhalten, auch ohne meinen Verstand komplett auszuschalten. Ich finde auch Disneyfiguren herzlich und unterhaltsam, auch wenn diese alles andere als realistisch oder sind.


 
Du findest also ein eiskalter, psychopathischer Mörder namens Booker ist eine herzliche Disney-Figur? Na dann.... 

Du sagst es ja aber selbst: das Spiel will auf mehreren Hochzeiten tanzen und weiß selbst nicht so recht, was es sein soll oder will. Und deshalb kommt auch so ein auf allen Ebenen halbgarer Quatsch heraus. Aber ich nehme an, dass die meisten eben schon C. Yerli an den Lippen hängen, der verkündet hat, 60% eines Spiels wären Grafik/Optik....bei Infinite sind Optik+Sound 80% des Spiels...


----------



## TheTruthh (3. Januar 2014)

Enttäuschung des Jahres :  Gta V  !!!


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

kommentator schrieb:


> Enttäuschung des Jahres :  Gta V  !!!


 
Warum?


----------



## Chemenu (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum?


 Weil er es auf seinem PC nicht spielen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Weil er es auf seinem PC nicht spielen kann.


 Haha, möglich....


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2014)

Wobei man aber auch hier fragen muss, weshalb?
Abseits von denen die immer wieder mit der Uralten Laier kommen das GTA angeblich dem PC soviel zu verdanken hätte, das doch nix neues das es erst Später für den PC angekündigt wird


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei man aber auch hier fragen muss, weshalb?
> Abseits von denen die immer wieder mit der Uralten Laier kommen das GTA angeblich dem PC soviel zu verdanken hätte, das doch nix neues das es erst Später für den PC angekündigt wird


 
Vielleicht mag er das Spiel aber auch wegen anderen Gründen nicht so dolle? Deshalb hab ich ja nach dem warum gefragt....


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag er das Spiel aber auch wegen anderen Gründen nicht so dolle? Deshalb hab ich ja nach dem warum gefragt....


 
Wobei das auch nix gescheites sein kann wenn man schon so ... verschwiegen einsteigt


----------



## Vordack (3. Januar 2014)

Den einzigen Titel den ich davon gespielt habe ist Infinite  Insofern schliese ich mich der Liste an, habe ich mir dieses Jahr mmn kaum Gurken zugelegt (nur im Weihnachtsale ein Spiel wo man mit bis zu 4 Leuten pro Team Luftschiffkämpfe machen kann, ist ja toll, ist nur ne Gurke weil ich keine Coop Leute kenne


----------



## Monalye (3. Januar 2014)

Was für ein Glück, das ich aufgrund von Grippe und Umzugsarbeiten zum Jahresende und -wechsel nicht so Zeit dafür hatte, manche Threads zeitnah zu lesen.... so wie diesen hier.

Obwohl mein Blutdruck wegen dieses Ergebnisses erheblich angestiegen ist, werd ich es deshalb sein lassen, mich neuerlich darüber aufzuregen ... obwohl es echt weh tut, mein best-Game-ever auf so einer Liste zu sehen


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, das ich aufgrund von Grippe und Umzugsarbeiten zum Jahresende und -wechsel nicht so Zeit dafür hatte, manche Threads zeitnah zu lesen.... so wie diesen hier.
> 
> Obwohl mein Blutdruck wegen dieses Ergebnisses erheblich angestiegen ist, werd ich es deshalb sein lassen, mich neuerlich darüber aufzuregen ... obwohl es echt weh tut, mein best-Game-ever auf so einer Liste zu sehen


 
Du musst definitiv mehr Spiele spielen, wenn DS3 dein Best-Game-Ever ist, Mona... 



Nur Spaß....


----------



## Monalye (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du musst definitiv mehr Spiele spielen, wenn DS3 dein Best-Game-Ever ist, Mona...
> 
> 
> 
> Nur Spaß....


 
Dead Space 2 war mein allererstes Spiel überhaupt, bei dem ich einen Abspann sah, also das ich zu Ende gespielt habe. Sicher, früher hab ich auch mehr WoW oder so Zeug gespielt, da gibts natürlich kein Ende.
Dadurch war ich schon etwas auf DS3 fixiert und als ich es endlich hatte, hab' ich es regelrecht verschlungen. Mittlerweile hab ich natürlich etliche andere Spiele auch zu Ende gespielt, aber Dead Space bleibt was besonderes für mich. Mit DS3 hab' ich mich sogar über 3 Monate lang intensiv beschäftigt, ich konnte gar nicht genug davon bekommen, obwohl ich zwischendurch sogar die Bioshock-Serie durchgespielt habe, darunter auch das berühmte Infinite. Diese Games haben mir natürlich auch besonders gut gefallen, aber sie kommen dennoch nicht an mein Erlebnis mit DS3 heran, dieses Spiel hab' ich regelrecht aufgesaugt und genossen und sogar einige unentdeckte Glitches gefunden, so oft hatte ich es gespielt


----------



## Kwengie (5. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube diesen Punkt werden manche nie verstehen, ähnlich wie man die Buchstabenansammlung vor der Wertung lesen sollte um zu verstehen wie man da hin kommt
> Oder das auch ein Super Spiel enttäuschen kann, weil es ein paar Leuten nicht gefällt, gibt ja auch viele die Pferdefleisch nicht mögen


 

wenn es nur ein paar Leute Deiner Meinung sein sollen, würde EA/ Dice nicht alles menschenmögliche machen, das vorzeitig auf den Markt geworfene Spiel,um einem anderen Spiel Marktanteile abknüpfen zu können, mit allen Mitteln kitten zu wollen und daß andere Spiele darunter zu leiden haben.

und was heißt hier nicht gefällt?
Du weißt schon, daß schon genannte Firmen uns mit falschen Versprechungen geködert haben und somit die Serie kaputt gemacht haben? Spiele, die mir nicht gefallen, spiele ich nicht; aber von dieser Serie bin ich nur noch bitter enttäuscht.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, das hier ist die Auswertung der Usermeinungen, nicht die Meinung der Redaktion.



... trotzdem ist diese Userauswertung "fehlerhaft", denn einerseits sind die Spiele, die hier an der Spitze stehen, angeblich Top-Spiele und dann, wenn ich mir die größten Enttäuschungen anschaue, diese Spiele wieder an der Spitze vertreten.
Komisch, oder???


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ... trotzdem ist diese Userauswertung "fehlerhaft", denn einerseits sind die Spiele, die hier an der Spitze stehen, angeblich Top-Spiele und dann, wenn ich mir die größten Enttäuschungen anschaue, diese Spiele wieder an der Spitze vertreten.
> Komisch, oder???


 Wenn schon, dann ist nicht die Auswertung fehlerhaft, sondern die User selbst... 

Kann ja PCG nichts dafür, wenn Leute hier die gleichen Spiele in beide Listen wählen. Übrigens habe ich schon weiter oben dargelegt, dass das gar nicht so unüblich ist, weil Leute eigentlich nur von Spielen enttäuscht sein können, die sie auch gespielt haben. Warum sollte jemand ein Spiel spielen und kaufen, das sie nicht grundsätzlich für gut befinden? Richtig, das tut eigentlich kaum jemand. Vielmehr ist es so, dass Leute sich ein paar "neue" Spiele pro Jahr kaufen (von Salekäufen von älteren Spielen mal abgesehen) und daraus dann ihre Favoriten und ihre größten Enttäuschungen wählen. Ergo ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass manche Titel auf beiden Listen auftauchen.


----------



## Kwengie (6. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann ist nicht die Auswertung fehlerhaft, sondern die User selbst...
> 
> Kann ja PCG nichts dafür, wenn Leute hier die gleichen Spiele in beide Listen wählen. Übrigens habe ich schon weiter oben dargelegt, dass das gar nicht so unüblich ist, weil Leute eigentlich nur von Spielen enttäuscht sein können, die sie auch gespielt haben. Warum sollte jemand ein Spiel spielen und kaufen, das sie nicht grundsätzlich für gut befinden? Richtig, das tut eigentlich kaum jemand. Vielmehr ist es so, dass Leute sich ein paar "neue" Spiele pro Jahr kaufen (von Salekäufen von älteren Spielen mal abgesehen) und daraus dann ihre Favoriten und ihre größten Enttäuschungen wählen. Ergo ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass manche Titel auf beiden Listen auftauchen.


 

Du verstehst nicht, worauf ich hinaus will.
Ich habe nun in den Archiven recherchiert und bin auf folgendes Ergebnis anhand von stellvertretend Battlefield 4 gekommen:

*enttäuschendes Spiel: *
Battlefield 4 wurde mit 12% der Stimmen auf Platz 3 gewählt

*bestes PC-Spiel:*
mit 12,6% der Stimmen wurde Battlefield 4 auf den 2. Platz gewählt.

hier hinkt der Vergleich, denn nur 0,6% der User, die gestimmt haben, finden Battlefield 4 geil und ziemlich fehlerfrei!
Somit ist der 2. Platz des besten PC-Spiels für ein anderes Spiel reserviert und in dieser Aufstellung sehe ich den Widerspruch in sich.
Battlefield 4 würde demnach auf *Platz 21* des besten PC-Spiels rangieren und würde demnach in dieser Kategorie nicht mehr genannt werden, weil die Riege mit 0,9% ArmA 3 mit dem 20. Platz anführt.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht, worauf ich hinaus will.
> Ich habe nun in den Archiven recherchiert und bin auf folgendes Ergebnis anhand von stellvertretend Battlefield 4 gekommen:
> 
> *enttäuschendes Spiel: *
> ...


Wenn du hier mit Statistik kommst, solltest du dich auch mit den Basics auskennen... 

Wie in aller Welt kommst du denn darauf, dass es sich dabei auch um dieselben Leute handelt? Nehmen wir mal an, an den jeweiligen Umfragen haben exakt dieselben 1000 Leute teilgenommen (was schon sehr unwahrscheinlich ist). Dann haben also 120 Leute Battlefield 4 als bestes Spiel des Jahres gewählt und 126 Leute BF4 als größte Enttäuschung des Jahres. Jetzt kann es durchaus sein - grande surprise - dass es sich dabei um völlig verschiedene Wähler handelt, d.h. dass die 120 Leute, die BF4 als GOTY gewählt haben, evtl. Bioshock Infinite oder Fifa oder whatever als größte Enttäuschung gewählt haben und nicht etwa auch BF4.....

Du solltest erkannt haben, dass deine Subtraktion "12,6%-12%=0,6%=Anteil derer, die BF4 geil und fehlerfrei finden" völliger Humbug ist.

Was allerdings richtig ist: BF4 scheint die Wähler zu spalten, da ein signifikanter Anteil das Spiel sehr gut finden, während ein ebenso signifikanter und vergleichbarer Anteil der Spieler das Spiel enttäuschend findet. Es gibt also bei weitem keine einheitliche Meinung darüber, dass BF4 ein schlechtes Spiel sei, wie du mit deinen fehlerhaft berechneten 0,6% andeuten willst. Wobei es - wie bereits gesagt - in der Realität wahrscheinlich durchaus Überschneidungen bei den Wählern geben wird. Gerade Leute, die außer Battlefield nicht viel anderes spielen (soll es ja geben), können durchaus das Spiel auf beide Listen gewählt haben.

Ergo: du interpretierst die Umfrageergebnisse so, wie es in deine Agenda passt, obwohl die Ergebnisse darüber keinerlei Aussagen treffen. Das ist klassischer Missbrauch von Statistiken. Kennt man ja aus der Politik zu Genüge...


----------



## Kwengie (6. Januar 2014)

es ist doch irrelevant, welche Wähler es waren, denn wenn ich dieses Spiel als große Enttäuschung wähle, wähle ich dieses gleiche Game in einer anderen Kategorie nicht zum besten Game.
Was Du als Humbug bezeichnest, ist eher diese Auswertung hier.
Nur 0,6% der Wähler finden wie in diesem Beispiel Battlefield 4 (stellvertretend für die anderen Games) gut und das widerrum rechtfertigt keinen 2. Platz in der Liste der besten PC-Games.
Das widerspricht sich!

Nimm doch mal die Bundestagswahl:
entweder verliert oder gewinnt eine Partei, die Stimmen der einzelnen Bundesländer werden gezählt und gegenübergestellt.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> es ist doch irrelevant, welche Wähler es waren, denn wenn ich dieses Spiel als große Enttäuschung wähle, wähle ich dieses gleiche Game in einer anderen Kategorie nicht zum besten Game.


Doch, natürlich kannst du das tun. Und selbst wenn du es nicht tust, ändert das nichts an meinen Ausführungen. Das ist einfache Statistik, gepaart mit Logik.



> Was Du als Humbug bezeichnest, ist eher diese Auswertung hier.
> Nur 0,6% der Wähler finden wie in diesem Beispiel Battlefield 4 (stellvertretend für die anderen Games) gut und das widerrum rechtfertigt keinen 2. Platz in der Liste der besten PC-Games.
> Das widerspricht sich!


Da widerspricht sich gar nichts. 12,6% aller Wähler finden, dass BF4 das beste Spiel des Jahres ist. Punkt. Das ist eine feste Zahl. Daran lässt sich nichts deuteln. Deshalb ist BF4 auf Platz 2 der Liste und das völlig zurecht.

Noch mal ganz langsam für dich: das hier sind zwei GETRENNTE Abstimmungen. Bei der einen Abstimmungen haben 12,6% der Wähler BF4 auf Platz 2 der GOTY Liste gewählt. Bei der anderen Abstimmung geht es um die größten Enttäuschungen des Jahres. Dort haben 12% der Wähler Battlefield 4 auf Platz 3 gewählt. 

Dein Beispiel mit der Bundestagswahl gibt übrigens zu erkennen, dass du scheinbar überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, worum es hier geht, und einfach nur BF4 schlecht machen willst....
Aber greifen wir das Beispiel noch mal auf. Sagen wir, es gäbe zwei Abstimmungen. Zum einen eine reguläre Bundestagswahl, in der Bürger wählen sollen, welche Partei sie in den Bundestag wählen, und zum einen eine inoffizielle Abstimmung, welche Partei sie nie in den Bundestag wählen würden. Bei der Bundestagswahl wird Partei X mit 12% in den Bundestag gewählt. D.h. de facto finden 12% der Wähler die Partei gut und wollen sie im Bundestag haben. Das ist eine feste Zahl, an der es nichts zu deuteln gibt. In der inoffiziellen Wahl kommt dann allerdings heraus, dass 12% der Bürger die Partei überhaupt nicht leiden können und sie ungern im BT haben. Was heißt das dann? D.h. dass 12% der Bürger die Partei toll finden und 12% nicht. Punkt. Deiner Logik nach müssten wir jetzt aber die einen 12% von den anderen 12% abziehen, um die wahre Unterstützung für die Partei zu finden: 0%. DAS ist ein logischer Widerspruch in sich. Denn wir wissen ja bereits aus der ersten Wahl, dass 12% aller Wähler die Partei gut finden und nicht 0%. Der logische Denkfehler kommt daher, weil wir nicht erkennen, dass die anderen 12% bereits implizit in der ersten Wahl stecken, nämlich versteckt in den 88%, die nicht für Partei X gestimmt haben. 

Nur ist das Ganze hier noch leicht komplizierter, weil GOTY und größte Enttäuschung nicht wirklich komplementär sind, d.h. Überschneidungen der Wählermengen sind möglich (und wahrscheinlich).


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ... trotzdem ist diese Userauswertung "fehlerhaft", denn einerseits sind die Spiele, die hier an der Spitze stehen, angeblich Top-Spiele und dann, wenn ich mir die größten Enttäuschungen anschaue, diese Spiele wieder an der Spitze vertreten.
> Komisch, oder???


 Nein, so etwas kann passieren. Nehmen wir an Leute haben sich ein Spiel gekauft, 50% davon finden es klasse und 50% dagegen sind enttäuscht und beide "Parteien" stimmen entsprechend ab. So könnte ein Spiel theoretisch sowohl "Spiel des Jahres" als auch "Enttäuschung des Jahres" werden. Das wäre möglich.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nein, so etwas kann passieren. Nehmen wir an Leute haben sich ein Spiel gekauft, 50% davon finden es klasse und 50% dagegen sind enttäuscht und beide "Parteien" stimmen entsprechend ab. So könnte ein Spiel theoretisch sowohl "Spiel des Jahres" als auch "Enttäuschung des Jahres" werden. Das wäre möglich.


 
nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Fanboys und Hater die um so mehr zunehmen je bekannter irgendetwas ist
Siehe WoW, Win8 oder Diablo, wo Leute irgendwas erfinden was Nachweißlich *überhaupt *nicht stimmt und die es auch nicht gespielt haben bzw. bei Gegenargumenten sofort in Flamen verfallen
Und grade so Flamer sind sehr Aktiv, siehe die russischen Nationalisten die CoH2 mies machen wollen


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. Januar 2014)

X Rebirth: Ein Bugfest, das schon surreale Züge hat.

Dead Space 3: Der Anfang war noch ganz nett, aber die zweite Hälfte war eine Qual. Ein platter 3. Person Shooter ohne Seele, der praktisch nichts mehr mit den brillianten Vorgängern zu tun hatte.


----------

